# Different sizing on different pages



## Claire (Jan 29, 2012)

On most pages, I'm OK, get the entire page.  On some I'm getting just half a page and have to scroll to the side to see the listing on the right side of the page.  Some are so enlarged that I cannot read an entire sentence without scrolling to the side.  Since it varies from page to page, I don't think it is me.  What's up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2012)

We will look into this, thanks for the report.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 29, 2012)

i have noticed that as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2012)

I only get it on the one thread with the pictures of the beef shank.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 29, 2012)

now on the main page i can't see who posted what in the thread. nor can i see avatars. when i click on the original post in a thread, i can't see what it is about. when i click on last message then it goes to a full page. what's up?? i don't like it.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 29, 2012)

babetoo said:


> now on the main page i can't see who posted what in the thread. nor can i see avatars. when i click on the original post in a thread, i can't see what it is about. when i click on last message then it goes to a full page. what's up?? i don't like it.


 
oh dear, now i can't see the numbers to go to the next page. wow!!


----------



## GLC (Jan 30, 2012)

It's would appear to be browser-dependent. Using Chrome, I have no issues with the home page. In the photography thread, when it first began, I appeared normal. The second time I viewed the thread, they were forever more large, and the whole page remained large, requiring scrolling to see the page advance. So maybe check for software updates on the morning of 1/29. Once advanced to the second page, it was normal. I added an attached photo to my post on the second page, and it can be enlarged at will without affecting the whole page. So it seems to be an affect with in-line images.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 30, 2012)

I believe this is fixed now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> I believe this is fixed now.



Thanks, Frank...what do the code monkeys want for a reward?  And if you say "Cherry Pie" I'll know exactly who we are dealing with...


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 30, 2012)

You can't feed the code monkeys.. especially after midnight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> You can't feed the code monkeys.. especially after midnight.



Poor code monkeys.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 19, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> You can't feed the code monkeys.. especially after midnight.



And we all know what happened the last time someone ignored an instruction like that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, Frank went all Gonzo...and Kathleen almost had chickens.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 19, 2012)

Ya know.. Gonzo happens to be one of my favorite muppets...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

Classical Chicken - YouTube


----------

